# Sunny Saturday Morning



## OllieInAZ (May 14, 2011)

The 3 little leopards enjoying breakfast in the Arizona sunshine. 






Their portable & temporary outdoor enclosure. My idea to put together something cheap with the $10 pool didn't work out so cheap after a trip to Lowe's to buy lumber, hinges, and wire. Not to mention the substrate. I think this ended up being closer to $100 project.





Amun taking a sip during a brief soak.


----------



## Jacob (May 14, 2011)

*RE: Sunny Saturtday Morning*

Awesome Pictures, Weather Over Here In Whittier Ca, Is A Little Chilli Today


----------



## dmarcus (May 14, 2011)

*RE: Sunny Saturtday Morning*

Those are some nice photo's Amun seems to be enjoying the soak..


----------



## RV's mom (May 14, 2011)

*RE: Sunny Saturtday Morning*

I'm glad Amun likes to soak in the pool. I have tried this with RV and she really fights it, so I just give her soaks with the hose (and hope she doesn't dig)



teri


----------



## OllieInAZ (May 14, 2011)

*RE: Sunny Saturtday Morning*

Amun enjoys soaking for about 2 minutes before he bull dozes himself out. That's why there's a flower floating - he tends to stay a bit longer if he has a tasty snack to distract him.


----------



## Neal (May 14, 2011)

*RE: Sunny Saturtday Morning*

Nice pictures!


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 14, 2011)

Nice pics and good job on the outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2011)

Nice pics. I love seeing pics of tortoises out in the sun and water. SOOOOOO good for them. That's a great group of leopards there. Very attractive.


----------



## hali (May 14, 2011)

owww sooo cute


----------



## OllieInAZ (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Hope y'all are having a great weekend!


----------



## DeanS (May 14, 2011)

Wish it was sunny here today


----------



## terryo (May 14, 2011)

I love that little enclosure. It's perfect for them. NO sun here for the next 5 days....rain. YUCK!!


----------



## onarock (May 14, 2011)

Amun... Great name. Nice pics.


----------



## ascott (May 14, 2011)

Crazy wind here in Apple Valley Ca....had great sun though  great pool scene...love to see a tortoise making like a rock in a pond..AWESOME!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 18, 2011)

I love your idea of the hinged lid.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 18, 2011)

Only thing Amun needs now is a ice cold Iced-Tea in his hand! Beautiful pictures - Looks like a wonderful day outside.


----------



## Fernando (May 18, 2011)

Grooool! Great photos!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 18, 2011)

The one of Amun soaking with the flower floating is my pic for the TFO calendar! Your babies all look great!


----------



## gmayor (May 18, 2011)

very nice! good thinking on the cutting of the kid pool very smart idea


----------

